# Clock speeds problem



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have a macbook pro running windows xp home.  I have used ATITool in the past but recently had to format and start over.  Since I did, both ATITool and SysTool are saying my mem and core clock are like 1300 which is definitely wrong.  The default clocks for my mobility radeon x1600 are around 450.  Anyone have any idea what's causing this glitch or what I could do?

Thanks!

also it should be noted that the clock speeds are not only way off by trying to set them to any other speed doesn't work (using either program)


----------



## puithove (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm seeing something similar on my Mac Pro (booted into WinXP SP2 with Bootcamp of course).  I have the ATI x1900 card that came with the Mac Pro from Apple.  ATITool shows my core speed as 4690.4 and memory speed 5116.8.  When I try to crank it down to where it should be, it just pops back up to those numbers.

Has anyone been successful in running ATITool on the Mac version of the x1900 on a Mac Pro?


----------



## puithove (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah, I just tried the .27 beta 1 with the "driver level OC" enabled, now it seems to be showing me proper numbers.  Running a "find max mem" right now.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2007)

well like I said I've had it working before
there's only a couple of things I can figure that have changed since then:
-Boot camp is a newer version since the last time I used it on windows
-atitool might be a newer version(I think I was using the beta of the current version)

let me know how it goes with your overclocks


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 16, 2007)

can anyone else give possibly give some insight?


----------

